# New reviews added to USA Central



## teachingmyown (Oct 17, 2006)

October reviews added:

Boyne Vacation at Deer Lake
Silverleaf's Seaside Resort
Marcus Vacation Club at Grand Geneva

Keep 'em coming!!


----------

